# Skilled Migrant Visa



## Lunar007

Hi, 

I am in the process of applying for a skilled migrant visa. I have included myself as the principal applicant and I have included my spouse (through a civil union). If I am successful in my application, will my spouse be able to work in NZ as well? Or will he have to get his own work visa/skilled migrant visa?

Any advice is hugely appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## sawah

Yes ..... your spouse will be able to work without any additional permits if included in the same application


----------



## Lunar007

sawah said:


> Yes ..... your spouse will be able to work without any additional permits if included in the same application


Thanks.


----------

